
Yesterbox - bouncingsoul
http://yesterbox.com/
======
Fuzzwah
Every time I read one of these articles which go into great depth about
tricks, systems or processes for dealing with email I'm left feeling amazingly
glad that I don't have this problem.

My work email inbox receives about ~10 emails a day. Of which maybe 2 will
need a response from me.

I use (and love) gmail's new primary / social / updates / etc setup. I read
everything (~5 a day) that comes into my primary inbox and reply to the few
which need it. The other folders I read the ones which look interesting and
let the others stay unread.

------
millstone
In case the author is reading this: This article was unreadable on my phone
(iOS7) because the "share" buttons obscured the leftmost five or six letters
on each line.

------
ocfx
I wish I worked in an environment where I could respond to emails a day later
lol.

